# "wine" auch für Anwender - Dreamweaver nutzen?



## Rumpelstilz (18. Juni 2004)

Auch ich versuche, von Win auf Linux umzusteigen und habe anscheinend die gleichen Probleme wie viele...
Allerdings bin ich WIRKLICH eine Anwenderin - leider kapiere ich das was andere hier schreiben, oft nicht. Einige bezeichnen sich zwar auch als "reine Anwender" oder zumindest als "ich bin kein Freak"  und werfen dann mit Fachbegriffen nur so um sich -   - Es gibt auch noch Leute, die grad mal im Stande sind ein Programm zum rennen zu bringen, und damit hat es sich - DAS sind für mich Anwender und das bin ich. Also sagt mir gleich, wenn ich so nach wie vor keine Chance habe, mit Linux zu arbeiten!

Aber nun meine Frage:
Ich arbeite des öfteren mit Dreamweaver.
Auch hier: Ich bin eine ANWENDERIN, d.h. ich kann zwar etwas HTML, d.h. ich kann mal was im Code ändern, aber alles in HTML zu schreiben kommt für mich überhaupt nicht in Frage, der Aufwand steht in keiner Relation zum Aufwand für jemanden wie mich!
Deswegen wäre ich darauf angewiesen, Dreamweaver (und ev. auch Flash, Photoshop) unter Linux nutzen zu können.
Ich habe dazu schon einiges hier gelesen, nämlich, dass die möglich sei unter Benutzung von "wine".
Allerdings: Ich habe absolut nicht verstanden, wie das gehen soll... (sorry!)

Drum nun meine Frage: Welche "Vorbildung" brauch ich dazu?
Gibt es irgendwo eine "deppensichere" Anleitung bzw. ein Tutorial (kann auch englisch sein)?

Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## ByeBye 46085 (18. Juni 2004)

hallo, erst einmal 'ne Frage: muss es unbedingt Dreamweaver und Photoshop sein? Es gibt eine OPnesource Programme, welche zwar nicht an ihre Vorbilder ran kommen aber doch sehr Leistungsstark sind. Natürlich mus man sich erst an diese gewöhnen.

Statt Photoshop kannst du Gimp verwenden, kann ich nur empfehlen
und statt Dreamweaver könntest du NVU verwenden. NVU kenne ich leider nicht. Hatte nie die Zeit um es zu testen.

Aber so läuft es sicher besser und stabiler als mit Wine.

g chief

edit: Ganz vergessen: Ich aheb mal von einem Projekt gehört welches eine Flash-Entwicklungsumgebung für Linux programmiert. Weiss leider weder ein Release Datum noch den Namen. Aber was ich nicht weiss weis sicher jemand anders.


----------



## Rumpelstilz (18. Juni 2004)

Ich habe hier im Forum gelesen, dass es für Linux keinen WYSIWYG-Editor gäbe, der zu Dreamweaver einigermassen konkurrenzfähig sei... (und dann wurde eben angemerkt, dass es ja nicht draufankäme, man könne doch alles in HTML schreiben - Super, das würde bei mir ewig dauern... kommt nicht in Frage!)
Nur deswegen frage ich nach, wie ich den Dreamweaver nutzen kann.

Für Photoshop werde ich schon eine Alternative finden, ich brauche es sowieso nur einfache Funktionen.

Aber dann vielleicht die Ergänzungsfrage:
Kennt jemand NVU?
Ist es mit Dreamweaver vergleichbar, das heisst, gibt es ähnliche Funktionen und kann man es sowohl als WYSIWYG-Editor brauchen wie auch am Code arbeiten?

Schon mal danke, Chiefwigwam!


----------



## ByeBye 46085 (18. Juni 2004)

schau mal in den News wegen NVU.


----------



## Thomas Kuse (18. Juni 2004)

In Linux gibt es auch genügend gute Editoren (quanta-plus gehört z.B. zum KDE-Projekt).
Aber Deine vorgetragenen Programme sind eindeutig lauffähig unter Linux.

Ich bin im Advocate-Team von *crossover-office*-Projekt und dort gibt es eine sehr lange Liste von Windows-Programmen die mit dieser Software eigentlich zu 100% lauffähig sind.
Dreamweaver und Photoshop sind neben Microsoft z.B. Aushängeschilder dieser Software.

Diese Software erstellt Dir die benötigten Programmlinks zum starten etc., allerdings kostet Sie für den Endanwender auch 59 Euro (glaube ich).

Das Programm ist eine Weiterentwicklung von dem besagten WINE - Projekt und ist speziell für Umsteiger gedacht.

http://www.codeweavers.com


----------



## marcoX (18. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Thomas Kuse _
> *In Linux gibt es auch genügend gute Editoren (quanta-plus gehört z.B. zum KDE-Projekt).
> Aber Deine vorgetragenen Programme sind eindeutig lauffähig unter Linux.
> 
> ...



Hallo Thomas,

also "ganz" stimmt das nicht Ich habe CrossOver, aber bis jetzt habe ich den Photoshop und Dreamweaver "nicht" zum laufen gebracht

Beide habe ich auf der (leider habe ich diese noch) Windows Partition und benutze
wine um sie unter Linux zu starten!  Nur funktionieren diese Progs. nicht 100% damit!

Ich muß allerdings sagen, dass ich "nicht" die neueste Vers. von Codeweaver, PSP 
und Dreamweaver habe! 

Marco


----------



## Thomas Kuse (19. Juni 2004)

Neulich ist doch die neue 3.0 Version heraugekommen.
Wenn Du die Software dort korrekt bestellt hast dürftest Du die Möglichkeit haben die neueste Version von codeweavers herunterzuladen.


----------



## Rumpelstilz (19. Juni 2004)

Danke, das ist doch schon mal eine Info, dass es zumindest was gibt!
Ich schaus mir mal an - wenn die Sache funktioniert, dann zahle ich auch gerne 59Euro dafür!

Gibt es vielleicht jemanden, der bereits POSITIVE Erfahrungen damit gemacht hat? 
Muss man auf etwas bestimmtes achten?


----------



## marcoX (19. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Thomas Kuse _
> *Neulich ist doch die neue 3.0 Version heraugekommen.
> Wenn Du die Software dort korrekt bestellt hast dürftest Du die Möglichkeit haben die neueste Version von codeweavers herunterzuladen. *


Hi,

leider habe ich Codeweaver nicht dort bezogen, sondern habe das "wine rack" von
SuSE gekauft. Bei diesem war es mit dabei.
Ich glaube allerdings nicht dass das update fähig ist.


----------



## marcoX (19. Juni 2004)

Hi,

es geht dass man von "Wine Rack" auf die neue Vers. von Codeweaver upgraden kann.
Das hab ich nun auch gemacht, nur installieren kann ich den PSP nicht!   

Die Vers. von PSP 6.0 steht auch in der Liste der unterstützenden Progs..
Wenn ich auf installieren klicke, geht ein Terminalfenster und das Begrüssungsbild von PSP auf.
Nur schliesst sich das ganze nach ein paar sek. ... es wird dann noch ein reboot simulliert und aus,
das wars auch schon! hmm ....

Marco


----------

